# Wild feeders



## Bast91 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello, I was wondering if there are any wild bugs I shouldn't feed my mantids. I know I should stay away from bee's and wasps, but are there any other bugs that I should be feeding them. I know people are up and down with crickets, but are wild grasshopper ok?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jan 16, 2017)

Aside from physical damage and venom, some wild feeders have a chance of being contaminated by a wide variety of man-made and natural chemical compounds that your mantis may not be able to deal with. Pathogens and parasites are also a concern when dealing with wild-caught food items. Feeding wild-caught orthopterans can be risky due to the chance of horsehair worms.

Bees and wasps of the right size are actually common prey items for many mantises and are unlikely to be problematic prey, but they are most likely to come into contact with insecticides sprayed on plants.


----------



## Bast91 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2017)

@Bast91 I've used wild prey when possible during the warmer months the last few years with zero problems.

The only real issue is pesticides/chemicals, but if they are used there is little insects to be found anyway. If you do not use chemicals on your property, and your city is not spraying any for mosquitoes and such (you can call and ask them) you should be fine.

I live in a small city and have a small city lot that is mostly covered by the house, but find growing flowers/plants/bushes in the backyard attracts plenty of insect life and mantids included.

I personally catch houseflies, bottle flies, common moths, grasshoppers, katydids, crickets, and various related prey. The ones to avoid are any that can attack your mantid (most commonly too large) and ones with bright colors. For example avoid beetles as most eat toxic plants (and their hard shell makes it difficult for a mantid to eat anyway) and can hurt your mantid from the toxin such as lady bugs, milkweed bugs, stink bugs, etc. In most cases though a mantid will not eat or vomit out anything it should not eat.

In reality it all just depends on what is available in your location (which is not listed).  Although a sweeper net (even the $2 butterfly nets work for many things), a simple fly trap, and a back porch light at night should provide plenty of feeders.


----------



## Bast91 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok, thanks for the great info. I asked because we have a collecting garden on campus and wanted to offer my mantids other feeders.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 19, 2017)

@Bast91 Your welcome, just check for the use of chemicals and such and you should be fine. I haven't heard of a problem the last few years at least that I have been active here about anyone having issues with wild feeders (and many have done it for decades).

If you are worried you could always feed one of your mantids wild prey for a week or two and see if there is a problem. Sounds a bit cruel, but the only way to be sure and will prevent a problem with all your mantids.


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 21, 2017)

I always feed wild caught insects all summer long, and have never had an issue and i have been doing it for close to 7 years now. My main source is house flies and horse flies.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 30, 2017)

I usually catch my own prey in the summer and have never really had any problems. Moth's make great food for mantises. They are super easy to get if you have a porch light to attract the moths. Flies are great as well.


----------



## Teamonger (Jan 30, 2017)

Speaking of flies BigDazz made this simple and awesome little fly trap that I am definitely going to try out this summer.


----------

